# OOC for on the Merchant's road. (RE-STARTING the Game!! CLOSED)



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 11, 2002)

Hey all, 

Looking to start  5 first level characters in the Silver Marches. Abilitties purchasaed with point-buy 28 points. You can use any material from the following sources: The core books, FRCS, and Magic of Faerun. That's all I own.

EDIT: PLEASE goto the end of the thread for current information on the re-start.


Questions? Comments?

Cheers,


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 17, 2002)

*Aravalir Celincoer*

Aravalir Celincoer
Male Sun Elf Pal1 of Sune, LG
Region: Silverymoon
131 yrs. old, 5 ft. 0 in., 128 lbs.

S 10, D 14, C 10, I 14, W 14, Ch 14
HP 10, AC 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Studded Leather)

Fort +4 (+2 Pal), Ref +4 (+2 Dex, +2 Pal), Will +4 (+2 Wis, +2 Pal)
Init +2 (+2 Dex), Speed 20 ft.
BAB +1 melee/+3 ranged/+1 unarmed
Armor Check -1 (-1 Studded Leather)
Spell Failure 15%

Skills and Feats: Climb -1 (No Ranks, Armor -1), Concentration +4 (4 Ranks, Con +0), Heal +4 (2 Ranks, Wis +2), Hide +2 (1 Rank CC, Dex +2, Armor -1), Jump -1 (No Ranks, Armor -1), Knowledge/History +4 (2 Ranks CC, +2 Int), Knowledge/Religion +4 (2 Ranks, +2 Int), Listen +4 (Elf +2, Wis +2), Move Silently +2 (1 Rank CC, Dex +2, Armor -1), Search +4 (Int +2, Elf +2), Spot +4 (Wis +2, Elf +2); Weapon Finesse (Rapier).

Automatic Languages: Elven, Common, Chondathan, Illuskan
Bonus Languages (2 Int): Midani, Celestial

MW Rapier +4/1d6/18-20/x2 (Piercing) [Regional Equip. Pkg.]
Shortbow +3/1d6/20/x3/60 ft. (20 Arrows, Piercing)
Dagger (4) +1/1d4/19-20/x2 or +3/1d4/19-20/x2/10 ft. (Piercing)
[2 daggers in belt, one in left boot, one on left forearm]
Scimitar +1/1d6/18-20/x2 (Slashing)
[Armor Proficiency: Light, Medium, Heavy, Shield; Weapon Proficiency: Simple, Martial.]

Equipment: Studded Leather Armor, Traveler's Outfit, Backpack (Bedroll, MW Chess Set, 6 Sunrods, Silver Holy Symbol of Sune), Potion Belt, Belt Pouch (11 gp) [Carrying Capacity 100 lbs., Carried 56 lbs., Load: Medium.]

Special Abilities: Immunity to magic _sleep_ spells, +2 racial bonus to saves vs. Enchantment spells and effects, low light vision, elven weapon proficiencies, +2 racial bonus to Listen/Spot/Search, Secret door proximity (5 ft.) search check; _Detect Evil_ at will, Divine Grace, _Lay on Hands_ 2 hp/day, Divine Health

History: Aravalir, born and raised in Silverymoon, is the only child of a pair of Sun Elf artisans (a sculptor and a glazier).  Most of his younger years were spent wandering the city, popping in and out of the various conservatories, libraries, and parks.  Sometime around the time he was 50 or so, he and his parents packed up and moved to Athkatla in order to open another shop.  The crass commercialism of the inhabitants bothered Aravalir, but the sheer variety of items that came into the city from the rest of the world (Zakhara, Maztica, Kara Tur) astounded him.  

After some 50 odd years in Amn, he was bitten by wanderlust, joining on as a caravan guard with a Zakharan caravan heading north to Baldur's Gate and Waterdeep (where he picked up the language Midani).  He trained with some of the other guards there, both to get himself in shape physically and also to work on his swordsmanship (he would never in a million years consider himself a fencer, as that would be fairly insulting to people who could indeed fence.  At best, Aravalir is a passable swordsman).

After passing through Baldur's Gate, the caravan headed north to Waterdeep along the Trade Way, only to be ambushed by a group of hobgoblins and human mercenaries near the Troll Claws.  There were few major casualties, but a misplaced spell from one of the human mercs ended up setting a few of the wagons on fire, destroying many of the goods inside (some paintings, woodcarvings, rugs, etc.).  The rest of the trip was uneventful, and Aravalir took, in addition to a modest sum of gold, a fine ebony and ivory chess set as payment.  The careless destruction of the art depressed Aravalir, and eventually he found himself looking into Waterdhavian libraries studying the History of Art in the North and the Silver Marches, focusing on lost paintings and sculptures (and other similar things).  

His studies eventually brought himself to Waterdeep's Temple of Sune, where he dedicated himself to finding and retrieving lost treasures, particularly pieces of art.  After spending about 25 years in meditation and purification, something which most of the Sunites found a little bit too serious, he set back out to Silverymoon.  Joining up with the temple there, he started to train as a paladin in service of Sune, managing to alienate some of his more traditional peers when he forsake heavier armor and most martial weapons in favor of a personal aesthetic choice, feeling that heavy arms and armor impeded mobility and were impractical for long term adventuring.  

Description: Short for an elf, Aravalir has blakc hair, green eyes, and bronze skin.  All of his equipment is shiny, new, and well-maintained.  Aravalir himself resembles his equipment in that he keeps himself trim and neat at all times.  Although not the best looking elf (slightly above average in the attractiveness category, but nothing to write home about at the same time), he makes up for anything he might lack in appearance with his presentation (good posture, smooth walking, etc.).

[Edited to add languages and history.  Changed Feat: Blooded swapped out for Weapon Finesse (rapier).  Changed Skill: dropped 2 ranks of Knowledge/Religion and 2 ranks of Heal to add 2 ranks CC of Knowledge/History]

[Edited to add Description.]

Best,
tKL


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 17, 2002)

Greeting, thanks for playing.

Azuth for a Paladin seems an interesting choice. Torm or Tyr would be the normal choices I think, but you may want to consider Sune as well.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 17, 2002)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *Greeting, thanks for playing.
> 
> Azuth for a Paladin seems an interesting choice. Torm or Tyr would be the normal choices I think, but you may want to consider Sune as well. *




Sune might be perfect for what I'm aiming at with this.  I'll fix the PC now.  Thanks, Todd.

Best,
tKL


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 17, 2002)

a MW chess set!
That's great!

What kind of bonuses does it provide, I'm wondering.

Todd - how much starting cash are you offering?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 17, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *a MW chess set!
> That's great!
> 
> What kind of bonuses does it provide, I'm wondering.
> ...




Hi, Reaper.   The MW chess set is actually the fine chess set from the FRCS.  No bonuses, but I've been thinking about Bergman's The Seventh Seal a bit today, so I wanted a knightly figure with a chess set.  I guess I just wanted an aesthetically pleasing set (according to the FRCS, standard fine chess sets have ebony and ivory pieces and a marble board).  I ran with the starting cash from the PHB for Aravalir.

Best,
tKL


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 18, 2002)

Aravalir looks great, and I love the chess set (I've got to work that in the adventure somehow). 

I'm starting with standard cash, plus regonal equipment. 

I'm thinking...to get the ball rolling so to speak...All the players know each other (at the very least respect each other) and have formed a group already. Details I'll leave to you. As soon as I get four players, I'll start the Adventure thread. You, as a party will be starting along Evermoor Way  traveling from Everlund and are halfway to Olsten's Hold. It is early spring. Details to follow.


----------



## JohnClark (Aug 18, 2002)

I'd be really interested in playing a human ranger from the hordelands, unfortunately I don't have the FRCS with me, so if you could tell me what my regional gear is I'll get the stat stuff done quickly. Thanks much.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 18, 2002)

JohnClark said:
			
		

> *I'd be really interested in playing a human ranger from the hordelands, unfortunately I don't have the FRCS with me, so if you could tell me what my regional gear is I'll get the stat stuff done quickly. Thanks much. *




A masterwork composite shortbow *or* Light warhorse, bit and bridle, millitary saddle, and studed leather barding


----------



## Krug (Aug 18, 2002)

Wouldn't mind playing a Dwarven rogue ahem I mean trapmaker/X-bow mercenary... 

What's the regional eqpt package for this type of character? Hope I can do minor tweaking...


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 18, 2002)

*Killian Maxwell*, male human Ftr1: HD 1d10+3; hp 13; Init +2; Spd 20 ft; AC 17 (+5 chainmail, +2 Dex); Melee spiked chain +4 (2d4+3)
AL N
SV Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +0 

*Str 14, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10. *

*Skills* : Intimidate 4 (+4), Jump 4 (+7), Ride 4 (+7)

*Feats:* Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain), Power Attack, Cleave. 

*Equipment*: MW Spiked Chain, Chainmail, Longbow, 40 arrows, Dirk x 2, Sgian Dubh (small knife hidden in boot), Backpack w/ Quiver, Belt pouch x 2, Alchemist’s Fire x 2, 50’ Chain w/ Grappling Hook, Sunrod x 2, Tindertwig x 2, Pitons x 5, Small hammer, Manacles, Steel mirror, Acid (flask), Oil (1 pint flask) x 2, and Flint & steel, travelling gear.
Regional Equipment: MW Spiked Chain
Languages: Common

*Description and Summary:*
5'9", dark scruffy almost curly hair, 175 pounds. Stout build, some minor scars from living. Focused and determined look.
Killian is a rough-and-tumble good-hearted but not bleeding-hearted fighter from a far-away land of barbarians.
He possesses incredible stamina and fortitude, almost oblivious to environmental conditions due to growing up in a savage, brutal society. He views family and friendships as all-important.

Here's a drawing of Killian Maxwell, as brilliantly interpreted by our esteemed DM:






*Background:*
Killian was born to a large family, and has fought to eke out a place for himself ever since.
He grew up in the wild lands of Rashemen where it seemed you had to have a large family, since it was so rugged and dangerous around there, many would die to the cold, or to the beasts that roamed the wilds.

As the 5th born of 7, with 2 older brothers and 2 older sisters, and a younger brother and sister, Killian would frequently be alternately beaten up by or beat up on his brothers, depending on the age of the brother involved.

The rugged land provided a fertile learning ground for young Killian - he saw how work was sometimes rewarded, sometimes taken advantage of by raiding parties, sometimes bartered unfairly for, sometimes finagled into more than its worth.
Being able to see both sides of the situation was something that came naturally to him, not being too swayed by either extreme, settling in the comfortable, non-committed center.

Killian grew up among the others, doing his chores and such, while trying to distinguish himself from the 'pack', so to speak.
He knew he was destined for more than the life of a farmhand - he'd make it so.
His brothers dabbled in fighting - what Maxwell son didn't?
His oldest brother was the largest of the family, and favored a greatsword, like his dad.
His other brother preferred a longbow.
Killian usually had to make due with a shortsword or somesuch.

One day, after a raiding party of orcs and goblins attacked a neighbor's plot of land, he and a teenage friend wandered over to see if they could see anything interesting, when Killian found a strange large chain covered in spikes which looked quite nasty and dangerous.
One of the fleeing humanoids must have dropped it, and immediately Killian felt this was his weapon - a way to distinguish himself from his brothers, and cause people fear, or trepidation in dealing with young Killian.

Killian soon reached the age of _dajemma_, a year-long journey steeped in ritual, wherein traditionally Rashemi see the world and grow to adults. His immediate-older brother had already gone (the oldest brother stayed to work the family business).
He chose to travel west, of course, as there was almost nothing to the east of Rashemen, and everything lay west.
He spent time in Mulptan, Rashemen's northern trading gateway to the outside world.
He did menial labor, and gradually worked up to be a bouncer, and guard, and then mercenary, alternately protecting his employers then attacking others, depending who's coin he was serving at the time.

He followed the trade routes thru The Great Dale, and thru Impiltur, then east to the "jewel of Faerun" (as they liked to think), Procampur.
He set out exploring the large city, and learned its laws and ways from where he stayed in the Port District.
While he was not a native of the town, so he was not granted full citizenship (as marked by a magical green mark on every person's arm), he joined the Fraternity of Venturers and took work as a man-for-hire, for any venture that could utilize his growing skills.

He sees no problem with using his skills to be paid - it's the way of the world, and fretting about it isn't going to change anything.

After Killian worked a few 'jobs', since Procampur's ever-present Diamond Legion was always looking for another example to haul up to Way's End and punish publicly, Killian decided to travel west - make a trek to reach the Coast, learning and experiencing what the Heartlands have to offer along the way.

He booked passage on a ship travelling west, and eventually traversed the Inland Sea and set in at the monstrous trading city of Westgate. After settling in for a bit, and exploring the city, he decided to take employment with a caravan heading west as a caravan guard.
His smart fighting style, and rare expertise with the spiked chain was put to good use, and his services were valued by the caravan, who recommended him to another caravan which was continuing west. This transfer happened in Iriaebor. Killian thought the spired city's internal politics and squabbles were quite wasteful, and a level-headed man may be able to take advantage of the games-playing, but politics just wasn't his strong suit, so he continued west, thru Asbravn and Berdusk on his leisurely way to the coast.

Asbravn seemed much like home to Killian, with it's farmers and markets. He spent many months there, even adventuring in the catacombs of the city in the pursuit of a promised treasure that didn't end up materializing.

After a year of travelling and living, Killian had decided the road agreed with him and decided not to return to the East. He neared the Sword Coast, pulling in to the relatively small town of Beregost after leaving the caravan once they hit the coastland trade routes.

After a couple months wandering on the coast, he ventured North into the more rough lands that were more like his own in the Far East. Along the way, he met up with a band of adventurers that looked to be the type he was looking for - people interested in money, adventure, and a way to grow in skill while seeing the world. 

The road is open before Killian, like his life is...
_____________________________________________

I'm fairly new to FR, but have the books.
Where exactly is Evermoor Way, and Everland? 
I can't see them on the map.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 18, 2002)

I might be interested, but 28 points sounds... limiting. We In Character bastards do have a dice roller in the chatroom that rolls legitly.

Basically I'm thinking of playing an Expert or a Diviner with tons'o'skills n' crap. I have a Diviner that I rolled up for a Face to Face game that has a total value equal to 36 points I think...

Donno, but I could always accomadate the DM. Still though... I'm not sure if I have time... Humph...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2002)

I too am interested, i want to play a druid but what race and where from i haven't decided yet.


----------



## tjasamcarl (Aug 18, 2002)

*I'm interested....*

I could see myself playing an Uthgart (spelling?) barbarian...have you only recieved two submits?


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 18, 2002)

This is all pending that I decide for sure to play, but here's my updated character idea. I know little about FR, so telling me a little tiny bit would sure help me develop background etc.



*Jansden La Crosse*
*Medium Sized Humanoid*
*Hit Dice:* 1d10 (10 hp)
*Initiative:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft.
*AC:* 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Armor)
*Attacks:* bastard sword (primary) +0 melee, bastard sword (secondary) +0 melee; or mighty (+3) composite longbow +3 ranged
*Damage:* Bastard sword (primary) 1d10+3, bastard sword (secondary) 1d10+1, mighty (+3) composite longbow 1d8+3
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* None
*Special Qualities:* None
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +2, Will -1
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 15, Wis 8, Cha 8
*Skills:* +4 CC Balance (Dex), +4 CC Escape Artist (Dex), +4 CC Hide (Dex), +4 CC Move Silently (Dex), +4 CC Tumble (Dex)
*Feats:* Ambidexterity (Human Bonus), Two-Weapon Fighting (Normal), Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Bastard Sword (Fighter Bonus)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2002)

Todd — I've finished Aravalir, made some small changes to tweak him a bit, but otherwise, he should be done.

Reaper — I had to check the locations because I wasn't sure either.  If you check out p. 174 of the FRCS (it's the map of the Silver Marches), Evermoor Way runs between the Silverwood and the High Forest, bending SW around the Evermoors (right past Olostin's Hold).  Like the fighter, by the way 

Best,
tKL


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm thinking of taking a level of wizard at every 5th level...

5/10/15/20... just an idea though...

Still not sure if I can play... I'm a bit out of control in my schedule for a couple days, so I'll wait to find out.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2002)

What would the regional eguipment package for the area around Icewind Dale be?

I've decided on a human druid, I'm putting what I can together right now.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 18, 2002)

creamsteak - just a quick note about those stats - if you use a bastard sword in two seperate hands, you'll get the penalty for not using a light weapon in your off hand.

and Mighty Composite Longbow is a bit pricey to start out with, of course. (edit: unless it's starting equipment for your region, i'm thinking?)

Hey, tjasamcarl - an Uthgardt barbarian?
Kinda like Ubaar?  
I stretched the info about the Uthgardt tribes and made Ubaar from the Thunderbeast tribe (hence the totems in my sig).
It sure is appropriately close to the Tribes - heck, a stone's throw away!
FR is so big, it's hard to have a 1st level character travel too far, I'd think?
I had to have Ubaar travel fairly far south east for the Non-Iconic Adventure.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 18, 2002)

You guys got room for one more?


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 18, 2002)

BTW - Kajamba:  thanks.

creamsteak - I agree that 28 points is awfully limiting.
I would LOVE to try that diceroller.
I'm sure we could get more interesting stats than 28 points allows for (and probably more interesting characters, too.)

What do you say, Todd?
You might start a trend with the PbP adventures.
I for one am getting sick of seeing 8 CHA characters unless they're paladins or sorcerers.    LOL

Are you married to level 1 play?
More interesting to start at level 2.......
It's be even MORE interesting at level 3, but that's probably pushing it.   

And I looked up the location - WOW!
That's quite the ways up north west- guess I shouldn't have initially thought up a character from The Vast, eh?  
It strains my believability for a 1st level character to come so far west.
I'll have to figure out what I wanna do.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm fine either way about the point spread.  28 is cool, more is cool, whatever.  It's funny, I'm running a game with the default array, and I only have two characters (out of seven made for the game) with Charisma under 10 (one 8 and one 6 and the 6 is now inactive).  Of course, except for the Paladin everyone's Charisma is 10, but...I definitely expected more Ch dumping.

best,
tKL


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 18, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *creamsteak - just a quick note about those stats - if you use a bastard sword in two seperate hands, you'll get the penalty for not using a light weapon in your off hand.
> *




-4/-4 Reaper, that's what I'm pretty sure is correct for non-light two weapon fighting.

Not hard to handle, actually. My +3 strength and +1 Base attack are what sets me up to nullify my negative modifiers.

Trust me, I've done this before . And the Comp bow was just my "optimal choice" weapon. Same for Studded Leather Masterwork.

Just figuring out a plan... if we roll though, I'll probably be something I can mix up more (like a cleric wizard or sorcerer). Point buy just makes me think fighter, because you can pump up a few skills and drop 2-3 of them down to an 8. That's why I'm getting bored of pointbuy just like you... you end up with dump stats that you don't want to be dump stats (I'm fond of 15-16 cha when I can get it).


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 18, 2002)

sorry, cs - my bad - i just have never seen anyone sacrifice a -2 to 2 attacks for an extra 1d4 die of damage.


----------



## JohnClark (Aug 18, 2002)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A masterwork composite shortbow or Light warhorse, bit and bridle, millitary saddle, and studed leather barding *




Thanks much, with that in mind:

Derek StormSword
Str:14 Dex: 14 Con: 12 Int: 14 Wis: 14 Cha: 8(i'll explain this stat in the backstory.
HD: 1d10+1 (11 hp)
Saves, Fort: 3 Ref: 2 Will: 2
AC: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Leather Armor)
Attacks: Longsword (primary) +1, Shortsword (secondary) +1, or +3 light crossbow
Damage: Longsword 1d8+2, shortsword 1d6+2,  light crossbow 1d8
Feats: Quickdraw(human), Dodge (normal), Track (ranger), two-weapon fighting (ranger), ambidexterity (ranger)
Skills: +4 Climb (2 ranks), +4 Craft (caligraphy) (2 ranks), +6 Hide (4 ranks), +4 Jump (2 ranks), +4 Listen (2 ranks), +6 Move Silently (4 ranks), +6 Ride (4 ranks), +4 spot (2 ranks), +4 Use Rope (2 ranks), +6 Wilderness Lore (4 ranks) 
Languages: Common, Elven and Infernal
Favored Enemy: Demons
Gear: Longsword, shortsword, light crossbow, light war horse, bit and briddle, millitary saddle, 100ft. silk rope, grappling jook, cold weather clothes, 2 ink vials, inkpen, 10 parchment sheets, scroll case, saddlebags, back pack, 10 trail rations, waterskin, flint and steel, 5 candels, 5 pitons, winter blanket and bedroll, spade, tent, pipe and tobacco, 50 crossbow bolts.

Derek was born 24 years ago, the only child of Arkady and Janalis StormSword. His father was a mercenary who taught Derek the art of stealth and invisibility while he was growing up. His mother was a locally accomplished artists, and taught Derek the fine art of caligraphy, using the elven script. His father (who was rumored to be a member of the ninja of the crescent moon), often left in the middle of the night, only to return 3-4 days later, with no explination forthcoming. Derek, ever the curious one, followed his father one night. They traveled for nearly two days before reaching his father's destination, a very large mansion. Watching from the trees as his father went inside, Derek was alarmed to see explosions inside the house. The next thing he new, his father was running out at full speed with a huge form trailing him. Derek couldn't make it out until it swung it's giant sword, slicing his father's head clean off. The beast then turned and looked eyes with Derek, and he new instantly what it was. The balor took on a mischievous grin and began to slowly walk towards Derek. Wasting no time, Derek fled into the forest and returned home. Once he got there however, he had bairly enough time to pack his things, before the demon and two of his friends were upon his village. They began destroying houses, killing everyone in sight. Derek watched, helpless, as they killed his mother, his friends, eveyrone he knew. In his young foolishness, he attempted to assault one of the lesser demons from his horse. He recieved a huge gash along the side of his face for his trouble. Knowing he had no choice, he turned round and fled west. He did not stop riding until he reached the jewel of the north, Silverymoon. From then on, he vowed to eliminate demons wherever he found them, and he donned a black ninja outfit, partly to remember his father by, and partly to conceal the horrible reminder of that night that lay upon his cheek.


----------



## Krug (Aug 18, 2002)

Krug Stormhammer, M Dwarf (Mountain) Rogue1; Size:M; hp 7; Init +3; Spd Walk 20'ft.; AC ; Atk = +1 melee, +3 ranged; SA:Stonecunning | Save +2 vs. poison | Save +2 vs. spells | +4 dodge vs. giants | +2 on Appraise of stone/metal items | +2 on stone/metal Craft check,Sneak Attack +1d6; AL:CG; SV Fort 0, Ref +2, Will 0; 
Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 8
 Height 4' 4 inches, weight 154 pounds
Skills and Feats:Appraise +4/2, Balance +4/2, Craft (Locksmithing) +4/2, Craft (Trapmaking) +6/4, Disable Device +6/4, Forgery +4/2, Hide +7/4, Innuendo +2/1, Listen +2/1, Move Silently +7/4, Open Lock +7/4, Search +6/3, Spot +5/3, Tumble +4/1, Use Rope +4/1
Feats: Point Blank Shot

Armor: Chain Shirt (+4/ Armor Check Penalty: -2), Helmet
Weapons: Masterwork Light Crossbow (+4/1d8 - 19-20x2) and 40 bolts, Battleaxe (+1/1d8 - x3), Dagger (+1/1d4 - 19-20x2)
Items: Backpack, Masterwork Thieve's Tools, Artisan's Tools, 5 pints Oil, 2 weeks trail rations, Pouch with 15 gp, 7 sp, Bedroll, Blanket, Hemp Rope, Shovel, 4 Torches, Waterskin, Hunk of Cheese, 5 caltrops

Description: Krug is dressed in a suit of splotchy chain, with holes in his armor. His boots and shirts are ripped and moth-eaten in the worst places. His beard is unkempt and apparently, and the helmet that barely hangs on his head is dented and shoddy. There is a faint overripe smell emanating from him, though not so overpowering that it would be easily detectable. His smile reveals rows of messy teeth that remind the viewer of a smashed keyboard, and his overpowering breath odor is possibly a dangerous weapon in itself. The only thing he keeps in good condition on him is his crossbow, which is a family heirloom he is quite proud of.

History: Krug never quite fit in with the rest of the dwarves in the Stormhammer clan. He wasn't strong and mighty like his cousin Edgred, and his father sent him to the ranks of the Bolters, the Crossbow guard which was considered one of the lowest ranking of dwarven army units. However, the smart dwarf developed an interest in trapmaking, and even once came upon a book of goblin traps which he hid and studied to learn their tricks. He developed great skills in trapmaking, but he still never fit in even with the Bolters. It didn't help that he had the hygience habits of a troglodyte, and one day he decided to pack up his goods and go off to find some adventure. He's been making a decent living as a locksmith and a trapmaker, though his last trap resulted in a very angry aristocract who activated it and fell right into a pit of hot oil...


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 18, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *BTW - Kajamba:  thanks.
> 
> creamsteak - I agree that 28 points is awfully limiting.
> I would LOVE to try that diceroller.
> ...




I think I stick with 28 points and 1st level. The character isn't all in the stats you know. I was tempted to go with the standard array, but figured players would want more variety. 28 points are plenty. On that note, Reapersaurus, I think Killian has too many points spent. I count 30, please re-check your figures.

As for location...there seems to be a whole lot of _portals_ in the realms, could be characters from far away used one or two.

The regional equipment for Icewind dale (the North) is mastercraft studded leather and a _potion of hiding_ *or* a mastercraft Battleaxe, heavy mace, or longsword.

A mighty composite longbow (+3) costs 500gp...pretty sure thats out of any starting gp. and only mighty composite longbows (+2) are given out as regional equipment. 

At this point we have the following characters:

Aravalir Celincoer, Elf Paladin
Killian Maxwell, Human Fighter
Derek Stormsword, Human Ranger
Krug Stormhammer, Dwarf Rogue (should be fun with the paladin)

there is room for two more...
probably a druid
and maybe another human fighter

I was hoping for a wizard or sorcerer in there but, not a problem.

I'll wait a day or so to see if the last two party members solidifies before I start the adventure thread.

Any other questions?


----------



## Krug (Aug 18, 2002)

Whatttt? Another fighter? What about healing?  A wiz would be good too!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Whatttt? Another fighter? What about healing?  A wiz would be good too! *




Well, my paladin can lay on hands 2 hp/day.    It'll be interesting at any rate.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 19, 2002)

i'd be interested in playing a Druid or Cleric.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 19, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *i'd be interested in playing a Druid or Cleric. *




C'mon in, plenty of room. Looks like we may already be getting a Druid. I think at this point a Cleric would be more desirable.

I'll get the adventure started then. I'll get a link to it here as soon as I post it.

Posted.


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2002)

So who is on the journey? Krug, Killian, Aravalir.. are Jandssen and Derek confirmed? Krug doesn't ahve a steed, nor can he find one easily who'd have him ride it..  someone needs to provide me a wagon or something.


----------



## Torillan (Aug 20, 2002)

*One more?*

Room for one more?  I'm willing to play a wizard or sorcerer.

On that note, what times/days do you plan on running the bulk of the campaign?  I work evenings, but I can check the boards every once in a while. 

Torillan


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: One more?*



			
				Torillan said:
			
		

> *Room for one more?  I'm willing to play a wizard or sorcerer.
> 
> On that note, what times/days do you plan on running the bulk of the campaign?  I work evenings, but I can check the boards every once in a while.
> 
> Torillan *




I officially have four people playing, with two or three who say they will join but havn't yet. So I say sure, you can join. A wizard or Sorcerer would come in handy, I think.

As for when I run it. I'm playing that by ear. I'm here and reading twice a day, once when I get up and once when i get home from work. I'll post events as they flow.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 20, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> *So who is on the journey? Krug, Killian, Aravalir.. are Jandssen and Derek confirmed? Krug doesn't ahve a steed, nor can he find one easily who'd have him ride it..  someone needs to provide me a wagon or something.  *




Krug, Killian, Aravalir, and Derek are confirmed as far as I know. Jandssen was a concept character, level two...therefore illeagal, I would have to see a level one character and a commitment to play before he's official.

I've got two or three other players wishing entrance and I'll make them official as soon as they post characters.

And as a reminder, i posted this on the gamer seeking gamers board, I will be doing characer sketches of the PCs and major NPCs. Very likly run a campaing web site that will have all info gathered there for people's concerns. I'll probably be working on that tomorrow. I already have Krug and Aravalir's sketches done.

More info tomorrow.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 20, 2002)

wow!
Quite the cool idea there, Todd.
 You're right about Killian's stats, of course - I haven't modified them to make him 1st level yet.
But those are just stats, as you rightfully say.
His background and character I thought was important to get up as quick as possible.

I'll modify asap and decide his method of travelling to this north-west area.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 20, 2002)

Hral Sternhelm
-------------------

Background:
Born the only son of an affluent dwarven tradesman, Hral Sternhelm led the first decades of his life in relative luxury.  His privelaged background, coupled with his father's prominent position in the community led to the boy, although naturally talented, to be aloof and brash, and given his clan's wealth he showed little interest in developing his own skills.  Hral believed that he would live out his years on the fortune that his father's lucrative arms forge had brought him.

This is, of course, until that fateful day over three decades ago that Gnar Sternhelm, Hral's father, was overcome with a sudden illness.  A stroke appearing out of nowhere left the otherwise healthy, middle-aged dwarf bedridden, and it was only a matter of months before illness claimed his life.

The young Hral then found himself faced with the prospect of managing his father's forge, which he had scant knowledge of the workings of, and handling the deceased dwarf's impressive finances.  It was only a matter of two years before the young dwarf's inexperience caught up with him, and Hral's mismanagement left his clan penniless and indebted. 

Unable to face the shame and indignity of living in the harsh dwarven society as a pauper, Hral chose a particularly moonless night to flee from his father's home, never to see his homeland again.  Shaving his beard and foresaking his clan, Hral chose a life in the wilderness, a life of solitude to contemplate his fate.


Appearance:
Hral stands a little over four feet tall, and is typically stocky and muscular for a dwarf of his age (62 years).  Years of living in the wilderness have not been kind to Hral - his body is marked here and there with minor scars, and his skin is particularly weathered.  Hral's beard, once shaven as a sign of his clanlessness, has returned - fiery orange-red braided into thick war-plaits.  The battle-hardened dwarf is garbed in a collection of leathers and furs, and his feet shod in thick leather boots traded from a nearby human village.  Over his back is slung a fearsome spear of obsidian, and hunting knives of various sizes adorn the rest of his outfit.  At his side stands Kjata, a large, grey, female wolf whom Hral raised from a pup


Hral the Clanless: Male Hill dwarf Dru 1; CR 1; medium-size humanoid (dwarf); HD 1D8+2, hp 10; Init +1; Spd 20 ft.; AC 13 (+1 Dex, +2 leather armour); Atk +2 melee (1D8+3/crit 20/x3, longspear), +1 ranged (1d4+2/crit 19-20/x2, dagger); SQ Dwarven Traits, Nature Sense, Animal companion; AL CN; SV Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +5; Str 14, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8. Height 4'3 ft.
Skills and Feats: Concentration + 5, Spellcraft +3, Wilderness Law + 5, Knowledge Nature + 3, Handle Animal + 3; Languages: Dwarven, Common; Feats: Track.

Special Qualities: Dwarven Traits: Stonecunning, 2 Save vs Poison, +2 Save vs Spells, +4 dodge AC bonus vs Giants, +2 bonus to appraise checks. 
Druid Spells Memorised: (3/2; base DC 13+ spell level): 0 - Detect Magic(2), Read Magic; 1 - Entangle, Cure Light Wounds.
Possessions: Wolf Animal Companion, Longspear, 5 daggers, Leather Armour, Spell componant pouch, waterskin, week's rations, scroll case, rope, grappling hook, 6 GP

Kjata: female wolf animal companion; CR -; medium animal; HD 2Db+4, hp 13; Init +2; Spd 50 ft.; AC 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural); Atk +3 melee (1D6+1, bite); Face/Reach 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.; SQ Scent; AL N; SC Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1; Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6. 
Skills and Feats: Hide + 3, Move Silently +4, Listen + 6, Spot +4, Wilderness Lore +1(+5 if tracking by scent); Weapon Finesse (bite).
Special Qualities: Scent, Trip as a free action if makes a successful bite.

(I'll make up a new account to post from a little later tonight, as this account is for my character in Heavy G's game.  If there's already been enough characters submitted by the time this post goes through I'm OK to sit this game out.  I'd really like to play though, seeing as the Dungeon of the Fire Opal looks to be coming to an end...


I take it that Kytess made an impression on you, eh Reaper?)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2002)

*Druid's Ready!*

Saxon Nusmaar
Male Human Druid (Mielikki) 1
Neutral Good
Region: Kuldahar, Icewind Dale
Hgt: 5' 10"
Wgt: 213.5 lbs (+156 base, +57.5 equipment)
Speed: 30ft (30ft base)

Str: 10
Dex: 12
Con: 10
Int: 14
Wis: 16
Cha: 12

AC: 15 (+2 shield, +2 armour, +1 dex)
Init: +1 (+1 dex)
Fortitude: +2 (+2 class)
Reflex: +1 (+1 dex)
Will: +5 (+2 class, +3 wis)

Attacks:
Scimitar, +0, d6, 18-20/x2, Slashing, Medium
Club, +0, d6, x2, Bludgeoning, Medium

Skills:
animal empathy +3 (+2 ranks, +1 cha)
concentration +4 (+4 ranks)
handle animal +3 (+2 ranks, +1 cha)
heal +7 (+4 ranks, +3 wis)
knowledge (nature) +6 (+4 ranks, +2 int)
scry +6 (+4 ranks, +2 int)
spellcraft +6 (+4 ranks, +2 int)
wilderness lore +7 (+4 ranks, +3 wis)

Feats:
Track (normal), Spell Casting Prodigy (human)

Special Abilities:
Nature Sense, Animal Companion

Languages:
Common, Chondathon, Illuskan, Druidic, Sylvan, Giant

Spells Memorised:
DC:14, 0th- Read Magic, Detect Magic, Flare
DC:15, 1st- Entangle, Cure Lgt. Wounds

Companion:
Mzarem (wolf), HD: 2d8+4 (13), Init: +2, speed 50', AC 14, str 13, dex 15, con 15, int 2, wis 12, cha 6, Trip, Scent, Weapon Finesse (bite), Hide +3, Move Silently +4, Listen +6, Spot +4, Wilderness Lore +1 (+4 racial when using scent), Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1

Equipment:
leather armour
large wooden shield
scimitar
club
backpack
waterskin
trail rations (7 days)
bedroll
sack
flint & steel
holly & mistletoe
torches (3)
masterworked longsword

Description:

Saxon's hair is long, thick and dark brown. He keeps it tied behind his head though a small multitude of strands usually escape and fall across his face. His eyes are a greyish blue and he smiles a lot, very talkative with animals but gets shy around people. His leather armour is light grey in colour and fairly elaborate, over the top of it is worn a thick, woolen, ankle-length coat which is loose so as not to hinder mobility. His backpack has his shield, longsword and club strapped to it in addition to many little trinket like objects he has collected while travelling. His scimitar, a prized possession, is worn on his belt with a few other miscellaneous items which he uses in everyday functions. Though he keeps himself very tidy and neat, he seems to carry a feint smell of pine trees and snow. Mzarem is a male albino wolf, he is missing a couple of small patches of fur here and there, and carries a lot of scars, but otherwise he's very friendly with Saxon. Mzarem has a certain gleam in his eye, like that of a seasoned warrior, and is known to unnerve people he travels with by looking at them as though he were sizing them up for a fight.

History:

Saxon doesn't like to think about his history much, its not an incredibly happy tale, it can be summarised as follows:

Saxon's parents were teenagers who ran away from home, their travels took them to the tiny village of Kuldahar where they found a little place in the outskirts to live. To their misfortune they had a child, and because of their struggling income they knew they couldn't afford such a thing. Unfortunately again, his mother died shortly after giving birth from falling to illness in her weakened state.

With what felt like his other half gone and all to replace it was another mouth to feed gained Saxon's father was incredibly unhappy. He worked himself to the bone trying to earn enough to raise a child but could hardly do so as a single parent and still care for his son. A decade passed slowly and painfully into history and though only ten years old Saxon had learnt of true hardships of life and to treasure and care for what little he had. He was very mature for his age. His father realised that and thought that to turn they're life around he could now safely go off adventuring and leave Saxon to care for himself. Thus after a while, there had been no adventurer parties come through recently which he could join, Saxon bid his father fairwell as he went off towards the Spine of the World to bring back great riches.

Time passed by and in his waiting Saxon wandered the wilderness around Kuldahar, taking an interest in the terrain and its occupants. About three years sit themselves between when his father left and the current moment when Saxon finds that a female wolf whom he was friends with has had a litter of pups, he helps care for the somewhat large litter for a few months until they all are able to do their own thing. One whom he gained a special bond with was the albino of the litter whom he thought was a miracle of nature, this wolf had grown to be bigger than its siblings. It remained with Saxon through thick and thin and for another two years they managed to maintain themselves from the surrounding lands, and having very little contact with the actual inhabitants of Kuldahar.

Soon enough though a greying man, almost oozing with righteousness and honour, showed up on his doorstep claiming to be his father's father. He was a paladin of Tyr. After Saxon told him of his history that he could remember, his grandfather, named Tyrrel, said that he would stay here and help him out. It had taken him this long to track his son here so he would just wait now for him to return from his adventures. After some time getting used to the presence of such a person in his humble home, Saxon was advised by Tyrrel to inquire into joining the druid grove nearby. He did so and was very happy about finding a group of people he could get along so easily with.

Soon it became obvious that his father wasn't coming back, so Tyrrel gave Saxon a sword which was intended to be inherited by his father, it had been in the family for generations and though his beliefs barred him from using it Tyrrel implored that he carry it with him until he either found someone suitable to carry it or has a son who could take it from him.

Time passed by and the two became best of friends, though Saxon thought Tyrrel was too rigid and Tyrrel thought Saxon was too laid back. Eventually age caught up with Tyrrel and he died peacefully in his sleep, this was very distressing for Saxon despite it being painless. After a brief and heartfelt burial conducted by Saxon and some friends he departed to find a suitably honourable person to pass the sword on to, and would travel until he did.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2002)

Errr, it appears that Jalon has posted a druid while I was typing mine up, how is this situation resolved?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 20, 2002)

And suddenly I have more players than I know what to do with...SO I'll make a judgement.



Torillan's, and Sir Osis's characters will be in beacuse I accecpted them in...and I feel the party needs a little diversity.

Fiesty dog, Feel free to continue to play your druid, or make another character in stead, up to you.

The official party:

Aravalir, Elf  Paladin
Krug, Dwarf Rogue
Killian, Human Fighter chain guy
Derek, Human Ranger
Hral, Dwarf Druid
Saxon, human Druid (Or another character-See above)
Torillian's wizard characer
Sir Osis's character (Maybe another Druid)

That's it, no more character's allowed


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 20, 2002)

Todd:  If you're willing to DM for that many characters then that's great.  I really love big parties in online adventures, as the interplay and RP opportunities between the characters become alot more diverse and rewarding.

I'm not really too knowledgable about the Forgotten Realms cosmology, so I've just got a quick question - are there agnostic druids in the 'Realms, or will I need to nominate a deity that Hral follows.  If it's the latter then I might change his class to a barbarian, ranger or rogue.  I'd rather not, so are there any suggestions for a deity for him to worship (if one is required)?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 20, 2002)

Ok, first off,sorry for the delay it's been a busy couple of weeks for me. However, i'll be playing a Dwarven cleric. i get his full stats up tonight, i hate it when work interfears with play. 


Kreeg Stonesplitter, NG, shield dwarf cleric of Berronar Truesilver lvl 1

Str:10 +0
Dex:10 +0
Con:14 +2
Int:12 +1
Wis:15 +2
Cha:14 +2

HP: 10

AC: 16(chain shirt, shield)

Fort: +4   Refl:+0    Will:  +4

Feats and abilities:   standard dwarf abilities, Family domain, Dwarf domain, turn undead 5/day, spontaneous casting,  Combat casting

Skills: Concentration +6(4 ranks), Diplomacy +4(2 ranks), Heal +6(4 ranks), knowledge(local) +2 (1 rank), Spellcraft +2(1 rank)
languages: Dwarven,Common,Goblin

Attacks: Warhammer +1 atk(masterwork), 1d8 damage x3 crit
              Sling w/bullets(10) +0 atk, 1d4 x2 crit, 50 ft range

Equiptment: Masterwork Warhammer (regional), sling, 10 sling bullets, Chain shirt, large steel shield, Back pack, bedroll, flint and steel, holy symbol(silver), clerical vestments, explorer's outfit, waterskin, 1 week rations, belt pouch(31 gp, 3 sp)

Desription: Kreeg is tall and thin by dwarven standards, 4 1/2 feet tall and wieghing 150 lbs. He keeps his light brown hair and beard short and well groomed. Kreeg purfurs to keep him self neat and clean, his armor and weapons are always well polished, and he is especially careful with his clerical vestments. Although he dislikes killing, his prize possetion is a masterwork warhammer given to him by the high cleric of his church. The heads of the hammer are carved to resemble snarling dragons, kreeg has named the hammer, "Bite".

History: Kreeg comes from a small clan living in the spine of the world, north of Mitheril Hall. He entered the clergy at a young age, he thrived there and came to be held in the highest regard by the high priest and community. He earned "Bite" as a comendation for distigueshed service defending the village from a series or goblin and orc raids. life was good, Kreeg was happy, n othing could have made life better. Thats when it all came tumbling down. Kreeg was betrayed by his own brother,Drell. Framed for murder, Kreeg could see no choice but to exile himself from his clan entill he could prove his innocence. He treaveled soulth and ended up in Jalanthar meating out vigilanty justice and defending the helpless from criminals and orcs alike. After a few years of this type of existance it became clear it would get him no where, thats when he joined up with a band of adventuers that were passing through, and left the dying village behind him. Albeit with some regret towards those he had been protecting.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 20, 2002)

Ok first and formost, I've started the website. only four characters are there at present, as the party solidifies I'll add the remaining ones. You can goto it  HERE.

One thing I need for Derek...Alignment?



			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Todd:  If you're willing to DM for that many characters then that's great.  I really love big parties in online adventures, as the interplay and RP opportunities between the characters become alot more diverse and rewarding.
> 
> I'm not really too knowledgable about the Forgotten Realms cosmology, so I've just got a quick question - are there agnostic druids in the 'Realms, or will I need to nominate a deity that Hral follows.  If it's the latter then I might change his class to a barbarian, ranger or rogue.  I'd rather not, so are there any suggestions for a deity for him to worship (if one is required)? *




I'm pretty sure Druids get their spells and abilities from a Patron Deity.  Chauntea, Silvanus, and Mielikki spring to mind, but there are others. So no, Druids can't be agnostic. A person more steeped in the realms than I may know better, I'm not too knowledgable either. Anyone else know?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2002)

Whoa, I checked out the site with the characters. Its really kewl! Wish I could draw that well!  

I'll have my history done in a couple of days because there's some heavy assesment happening at school.


----------



## Krug (Aug 20, 2002)

Whoa nice. His boots should have more holes and his crossbow more prominent but otherwise that's not too far from him. 

With 8 chars things can get a bit messy. The main problem being waiting for every player to post their move. Hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## Torillan (Aug 21, 2002)

*Character...*

*Torillan Brightmoon* 

Male Wild Elf Sor1, CN
Region: Forest of Amtar (Shaar)
127 years old, 6'0", 160lbs.

Str -   11  (-)
Dex - 15 (+2)
Con - 12 (+1)
Int -   12 (+1)
Wis - 10   (-)
Cha - 15 (+2)

HP 5, AC 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Leather Armor [10%]

Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +2
Init +2 (+2 Dex), Speed 30 ft.
BAB +0 Melee, +2 Ranged
Armor Check -0
Spell Failure 10% (leather armor)

Skills & Feats:  Balance (CC) +3 (1 rank, Dex+2), Concentration +4 (3 ranks, Con +1), Knowledge-Arcana +3 (2 ranks, Int +1), Listen+2 (no ranks, +2 racial), Search +3 (no ranks, Int +1, +2 racial), Spellcraft +4 (3 ranks, Int +1), Spot+2 (no ranks, +2 racial), Wilderness Lore (CC) +1 (1 rank), Spellcasting Prodigy

Languages: Elven, Common, Orc (bonus)

Equipment: Leather Armor, MW Longbow (regional), 40 arrows, etc.

Spells: 0 lvl. - Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Ghost Sound
            1 lvl. - Mage Armor, Shocking Grasp
     Spells per day:   0 lvl. - 5
                                1 lvl. - 4 (3 + 1)
     NOTE: Spellcasting Prodigy feat treats primary spellcasting ability score as 2 pts. higher than actual.  Determines bonus spells & save throw DC's

Special Abilities: Immune to _sleep_ spells; +2 racial bonus saves vs. Enchantment spells & effects; Low light vision; elf weapon proficiencies; +2 racial bonus to Listen, Spot & Search; 5ft. Secret Door check

Background: (on its way!!)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 21, 2002)

Nice sketches, Todd.   Good stuff.

Best,
tKL


----------



## JohnClark (Aug 21, 2002)

Forgot to add that my (derek's) alignment is lawful neutral, and my history is now added to the original post. Btw, the website rocks!


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 21, 2002)

JohnClark said:
			
		

> *Forgot to add that my (derek's) alignment is lawful neutral, and my history is now added to the original post. Btw, the website rocks!  *




Ninja outfit?

**Goes back to drawing board to re-do Derek's portrait**


----------



## JohnClark (Aug 21, 2002)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ninja outfit?
> 
> **Goes back to drawing board to re-do Derek's portrait** *





Lol, sorry about adding it late.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey gang a few updates:

1) The site has been updated/finalized with all characters (no new sketches yet). See the NPC page. The Map page (an important refrence for combats i'm sure) has the first map, where the party is, ect.

2) If you don;t know, the adventure has started Here. a few of you have posted (and thank you for that, its all an enjoyable read) and I'm chomping at the bit to continue, so go ahead, _write something!_

3)Killian still needs stats for first level.

This is a large party, and as was said before, the biggest problem will be getting everyone to post in a timley matter, and I'd like to update the adventure every 2-3 days or so. I'm hoping now that most of you have done the time-consuming part (Making characters) things will flow a bit faster. 

We shall see how things go.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 22, 2002)

Your link for Hral appears to be broken...


----------



## Krug (Aug 22, 2002)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ninja outfit?
> 
> **Goes back to drawing board to re-do Derek's portrait** *




Nin..ja...?

As if a Paladin weren't odd enough...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 22, 2002)

the web site is killer, Todd. Great work! i think this is going to be a damn good adventure.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 22, 2002)

i edited Killian's stats and background.
Great website.
I have no idea for description - just a bearded, rough-and-tumble northern Scot-like guy.


----------



## Krug (Aug 22, 2002)

Yay yet another dwarf. And the names the same! We could be bruddas!

So fill me in about Berrenor... I'm not familiar with that god!

By the way, can I have a mule and a wagon instead? Hey it'll cost much less!

Also once we've decided who's in and who's out, lets have a marching order...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2002)

I've finished my characters details and background!


----------



## Torillan (Aug 23, 2002)

*Background for character...*

Todd:  Saw Torillan's stats on the site.  Looks good.  Minor point - doesn't longbow do 1d8 damage, not 1d6?  (Don't have PHB in front of me right now).

For the rest of his info (sorry it's late coming):

Brief description:  6 feet tall, lean build, unkempt curly brown hair, still bears faint facial tatoo's, tattered tunic under leather armor with several knicks and cuts in it, old boots with fur leggings.
(be guided by the picture of a wild elf in the FRCS, except he doesn't have breasts      )

His meager equipment (he's out of cash;spent it all on armor and a familiar):    Leather Armor, Longbow (regional start), 40 arrows, bedroll, 5x days trail rations, backpack, 2x small sacks, spell component pouch.

His familiar is an owl named Kira.  Gives him +2 on Move Silently checks.

Anyway, here is Torillan's background, roughly:

Torillan was born in the southern Shaar region, in the Forest of Amtar.  His tribe lived in the south of that woodland, and was subjugated to many raids from the drow from Dambrath, a kingdom they ruled to the south.  His mother was killed in one of these raids early in his life, and so he looked for maternal support from the tribes Wise Woman.  She was able to teach the quiet boy a few spells, and she noted how quickly and easily he learned them.  Years later, the wise woman was killed, and his father went missing with a group that followed the raiders.  

He vowed vengeance against his hated kin, but knew that he couldn't do it alone.  So he set out to "see the world" beyond his homeland, hoping to learn as much as possible so he could  someday return to his forest, and rid his birthplace of the drow forever.

(cliche'd, I know, but all I could come up with.  Needed a reason to send him north).


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm... looks like the in-character thread got started sometime after I went to bed last night, so I'm nearly 24 hours behind.  Ah well, shall get posting straight away...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 23, 2002)

Okies, now I've got rid of all the typos in my character post that I know of.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 23, 2002)

*Kreeg Stonesplitter*

I just looked at the web site, KREEG'S PIC ROCKS!! Excellent job Todd, thats just the way i was picturing him. You're good. Real good.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 23, 2002)

updated Killian's story with brief physical description and a pic that is not exact, but hints at what he may look like.
I didn't decide to go whole hog and give him a great-kilt, I thought that'd be pushing it.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Background for character...*



			
				Torillan said:
			
		

> *Todd:  Saw Torillan's stats on the site.  Looks good.  Minor point - doesn't longbow do 1d8 damage, not 1d6?  (Don't have PHB in front of me right now).
> 
> For the rest of his info (sorry it's late coming):
> 
> . *




Hey man Sorry I got the damage wrong, longbows do get a d8, so I've corrected that,added your info and even put full stats up for Kira, just so I don't have to keep peeking in the monster Manual.

A note to everyone, I may have missed some changes or corrections to characters, So periodically check the website and let me know if anything is wrong and I'll correct it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2002)

Yes, I've made a couple of changes to my character, mainly changing his companion's name repeatedly, so if you get around to it there's just some text mistakes that I made which need correcting in the site. I corrected them myself so the posted version of my character is how it should look.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 24, 2002)

> (No longer) Recruiting for a Forgotten Realms Game.





Appearently you recruted at least one meathead, i went and plum forgot to list my spells. Here you go:

0th level: Create Water, Mending, Virtue

!st level: Bless, Magic stone
Domain spell: Magic Weapon


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 25, 2002)

*Marching Order*

I'm pretty sure that Aravalir shouldn't be in the very front (don't want to get the in the way of the trackers), but maybe somewhere around fourth or so in line?

best,
tKL


----------



## Mirth (Aug 25, 2002)

Todd,

Are you still looking for players? If so, I would be interested.

Jay


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 25, 2002)

I was think that with so many in the party that can see in the dark we could probably press on with out lights. As i already posted i'd be willing to play seeing eye dog for a bit.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 25, 2002)

If it's got a bright moon and/or stars out, Killian was planning on just following some of the dark-eyed dwarves close behind.
He should maybe be near front 'cause of the spiked chain's reach.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 25, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Todd,
> 
> Are you still looking for players? If so, I would be interested.
> 
> Jay *




Sorry full party here.

If/When I run another feel free to try again.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 25, 2002)

If we had the trackers in front (Hral and Derek, unless there's someone else we're missing) then Killian and Aravalir maybe?  Aravalir does has low-light vision, as does the Wild Elf sorc, so maybe the two of them should be 4-5 or so?

Best,
tKL


----------



## Mirth (Aug 26, 2002)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry full party here.
> 
> If/When I run another feel free to try again. *




It was worth a shot. Have fun with the game and thanks for the reply.

Jay


----------



## Krug (Aug 26, 2002)

*Marching Order*

What I suggest:


Hral       Saxon 
Derek    Krug
Kreeg    Killian
Aravalir Torillian


The wolves will be next to their owners of course.
As a 'realism' issue, should we leave our steeds so as to stay together or take them into the woods?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 26, 2002)

That works for me.  Especially since my PC has little to no tracking or wilderness skills.  As for the steeds, that's a bit of a problem — if we leave them behind, we run the risk of losing them to highwaymen or wild animals or whatever, but can we really take them into the growth and not have them get in the way/make too much noise?  I'd say take our chances with leaving them behind.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 26, 2002)

Marching order sounds good to me, Saxon probably won't be able to track all that well in the dark but the wolves and Hral I think will do fine.

So we go no light and rely on the dwarves? Seems alright to me.

I'd say leaving the horses is our only choice, if we bring them along they'll probably have a higher chance of being killed than they would being left out there.


----------



## Torillan (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Background for character...*



			
				ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey man Sorry I got the damage wrong, longbows do get a d8, so I've corrected that,added your info and even put full stats up for Kira, just so I don't have to keep peeking in the monster Manual.
> 
> A note to everyone, I may have missed some changes or corrections to characters, So periodically check the website and let me know if anything is wrong and I'll correct it. *




No big deal.  I actually was about to post up the stats for Kira, but saw this post.  Consider yourself officially thanked! 

BTW, this is fun!  We have a good mix of classes.  It'll be interesting to see how combat goes.....


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 28, 2002)

AWESOME!  TOTALLY AWESOME!     

I really didn't know what exactly Killian looked like, but your pic captures the spirit of him beautifully!

You've got quite the talent there.
Thanks, and the map's great, too!

edit: Todd, would you like everybody to click the link on your page to vote for your site?
Couldn't we get you in the Top 25 quite easily?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Aug 28, 2002)

And the funny thing is that was to be the sketch for Derek until he went NINJA on me so I swapped out two swords for a chain and added chainmail, instead of leather armor.

As for the voting thing, ya go ahead. I was going to mention something but plum forgot.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 1, 2002)

> I'm not trying to be mean about this or anything, or be overly nit-picky. I just want to make sure I do this right and fair for everyone.





I think it easy to forget about the rules for combat and try to gloss over them in games where you are not sitting at the table with the battlemat in front of you. So i personnaly think it's great that you're taking the time to not only keep things straight but offer alternative and suggestions when we mess up.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 10, 2002)

*bumpification*


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 11, 2002)

Just wondering how everyone is enjoying the game so far?

Any suggestions on how it can be improved?

Ect.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 11, 2002)

Must...  go.... faster.   

It's been 3 days since Killian started down the stairs.
How long does it take to get down a flight of stairs?  

Seriously, though - in combat, you have to decide how long you are going to wait if their actions in combat are not directly applicable to the outcome.

Don't be afraid to control, even heavy-handed, some aspects of the game that you normally wouldn't if it was a sit-down at a table game.


----------



## Krug (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah I think a faster pace would be great. Interest sags if each move takes like 3-4 days.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 12, 2002)

The campaign is goodtastic! 

Like the others I too think it could use a good dose of quickening, though the slow pace has been beneficial at this time because of loads of assessment at skewl.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 12, 2002)

I think is was stated, early on, that the sheer number of players and the responce thereof would be the untimate challenge involved in a game like this, and if I were to do another, four players would be the max, definately (And I am thinking of doing a WoT game after this if I can't convice my table-top gang to play one).

Thing is, is that I am very much playing this by ear: a map, an over all plot and a main bad-guy is all I have in my head. Which is all I normally have when running a game. I am best when I'm off the cuff. Which makes it very much mutable to suggestions, which is why I periodically ask how things are going so I can adjust as needed.

So I can post every night if desired...its just it seems not everyone here can...and some players will get caught behind (and this has already happened).

Maybe all I need to do is kill a few player off...hows that sound


----------



## Krug (Sep 12, 2002)

Or transfer 4 players off to that WoT campaign..


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 12, 2002)

Krug's suggestion is quite interesting should you ever feel to cut down the players.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 12, 2002)

My opinion, from playing a few of these PbP's, is definately NOT to slow down the adventure for the slowest player's pace.

Those who don't keep up every day or so are not really going to long-term be the heart of the adventure, anyway.
Plus, fully half the players realise by 2 weeks in whether or not this game is for them, and half tend to fall off and slow the party down.

If there are players who have not posted even this early on in a while, consider dropping them if they are not contributing, they apparently are not interested, and it slows down the game for all, and makes it more likely for the game to come to a halt.
(I don't know if this is the case in this game - I haven't been keeping track)

You HAVE to keep up constant interest by forcing the action continually, or PbP games will die, in my experience.

*plink plink* That's my 2 cents on the matter - feel free to disagree, this is just my experience.


----------



## garyh (Sep 13, 2002)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *I am thinking of doing a WoT game after this if I can't convice my table-top gang to play one.*




If and when you do a WoT game, give me a buzz.  I'm all over that!!

Jordan rulez!!


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *My opinion, from playing a few of these PbP's, is definately NOT to slow down the adventure for the slowest player's pace.
> 
> Those who don't keep up every day or so are not really going to long-term be the heart of the adventure, anyway.
> Plus, fully half the players realise by 2 weeks in whether or not this game is for them, and half tend to fall off and slow the party down.
> ...




I have to agree with reapersaurus. I think large parties for PBP get bogged down by waiting for decisions or back and forth about planning. Smaller parties can make decisions faster. 

Who's still in the game anyway? A show of hands?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*festy raises a paw*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm here.

Best,
tKL


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 16, 2002)

Well, you KNOW I'm here.

And if it takes over 2 or 3 days for someone to even raise their hand that they're here, I think that's saying something about their commitment to participating in the game.
(of course, in my experience, it's hard over the weekend for some people...)


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Sep 16, 2002)

I didn't know if I had to raise my hand or not...since I'm running the game.  How about this for a solution....I set a set-in-stone schedule of when I will abosultly post (barring disaster or something) and if you don't post...tough cookies. I make something up for you 

Monday, Wednesday, and Friday evenings between 4:00pm-10:00pm (thats Wisconsin time)

 If you feel ahead of time you can't make the schedule...and can;t on a regular basis...perhaps you should bow out.

As a rule, I don't want to kick anyone out (that really doesn't derserve it) and I won't. 

So next update..tomorrow evening.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 16, 2002)

That sounds perfect Todd - I think that otherwise everyone just gets confused waiting for each other.  A set-in-stone schedule should help to keep the game moving.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 17, 2002)

Sounds good by me, keeps the ball rolling.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 8, 2002)

Sorry guys didn't mean to bail on anyone, but a family emergancy put me out of touch. If my characters out i understand completely, just let me know, thanks.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Oct 8, 2002)

Everybodys still in, technically. Just that some people haven't posted in a while, so your not alone. Poo happens, this is just a game, its not a big deal. You do what you need to do, and you're welcome to contniue playing.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 9, 2002)

Cool, thank ya much, Todd. I'll get caught up and post as quick as possible.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey all.  Just wanted to let you all know that I'm having a great time in this game.  Good stuff, Todd. 

Best,
tKL


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 15, 2002)

> Hey all. Just wanted to let you all know that I'm having a great time in this game. Good stuff, Todd.




Yup, me too. Great work Todd.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 15, 2002)

I cannot agree more!


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 6, 2003)

*BACK*

DUe to me having more time I'm restarting this game back up...If people are still Interested in playing please post.


Thank you.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## Seonaid (Jul 6, 2003)

I wasn't in originally (obviously), but if you're accepting new people, I'm interested.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 6, 2003)

One of the problems of the previous go was that I accepted too many people . I'm going to see how many of the original team come back. I want to maybe bring it down to 4-5 people, If I get less than that I'll accept new people. But I don't want a too large group again....Slowed things down.

Edit: I wanted to add, near the end there I was doing Torillian, Derek,and maybe a few others on autopilot...so I'm not really expecting _Everyone_ to post again. One of the things I want to do is post pretty much daily on this time around, and I'm only expecting the die-dards to keep up


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 6, 2003)

I'll keep an eye out. Just shout if you need me.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm still here, and willing to pick up where we left off.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 8, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *I'll keep an eye out. Just shout if you need me.  *




I've got another game going that needs another player. It's the new Adventure path in the dungeon mag. Life's Bazaar. If you haven't played it or read it you are welcome to join.

OOC thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42008

The game: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44029


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm going to wait one more day to see if any of the old players respond...this has been up for 3 days and if they haven't responded in 4 they wont respond. So after that I'm going to open this up to new players, either way I'm thinking a max number of payers to 4 (To keep things fast and non-complicated) I am also thinking that everyone went back to the horses for camp. that way the players who aren't play have decided to leave and the new players can join as adventurers who are looking for chest as well (or the caravan, or whatever).

One more day.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 9, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just to clearify, i'm definatly in.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 9, 2003)

*Experience*

Just to note, the characters who return have acumulated 600XP, While those starting out will have none.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 9, 2003)

Todd!
I only have a minute before work, but Killian is back, and interested in playing again.
I hadn't seen the thread - VERY interesting to start back up an online game after so long.
I loved your mapping and combAT approach.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 9, 2003)

OK, I hae Festy-Dog, Sir osis of Liver, and Reapersaurus back...I'm thinking two more players AT MOST so I'll open this to everyone then for the next 24 hours. 

Original players have seniority over newer. If no Older players post it'll be first come-first sevre. If more than 2 original players answer only the first two will be allowed to play (5 player max)

In 24 hours I'll start play again...even if its with just you three.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 9, 2003)

wow - you must be OK with nice, cozy, small parties online...   

I always think that 5-6 is an optimal number, what with many times people being unavailable for some periods of time, or slow to post, etc.

What we had was a bit too many before, but if you have extra, just drop the deadwood and march on.

I was looking for the Rogue's Galery for this Game, and couldn't find a link.
Did we just detail the characters in the Talking thread?
I'll re-post the awesome pic you made of Killian, since I can't find your internet site anymore (well, I can get to your site, but I think you took that content down - I thought it was a great site for the game.)
BTW: How have ya been the past year?
Your schedule cleared up a bit?


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 10, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I was looking for the Rogue's Galery for this Game, and couldn't find a link.
> *




You are IN that thread...look on page 1. 

I'm thinking, once players get to Level 2 (Not long actually) That I'll have another OCC thread for you guys to post in.

On another note...I'm going to say that everyone playing had decided to check the horses out while the rest stayed behind with the chest  Just to make things simpler.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 10, 2003)

If you're still taking, I'm still interested.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 10, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *If you're still taking, I'm still interested.  *




You're in. CHaracter gen stuff should be at the beginning of the thread. Welcome aboard.

The game is here if you want to read the adventure so far:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21247

COuld be that you were hired by someon else to check on that caravan or the caravans on the road in general, or perhaps you were just traveling along the road and came upon the wreakage....just in time to meet a few other fellows coming out of the woods...

Most of this would be determined by what you make.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks. I'll try to have a character up by tonight.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

Please Sir... May I play? 
I'm thinking Elven Sorcerer level 5 Chaotic good.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 10, 2003)

This is a Level 1 adventure. Your character needs to be level 1. 0XP, Character gen rules at the beginning of the thread. But otherwise...sure come on board.

There 5 people...all set. Adventure will continue tonight.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

*AZTARYX*

Aztaryx
Sun Elf Sorcerer (Neutral good)
Level 1
STR: 8
DEX: 12
CON: 10
INT: 14
WIS: 8
CHA: 18

BAB: +0
Fort: +0
Ref: +1
Will: +1

Hits: 7
AC: 11 (+1 DEX)

Languages: Common, Elf, Draconic, and Sylvan
Skills: 
Knowledge Arcana: 4/+6
Spellcraft: 4/+6
Knowledge Dragons: 4/+6
Appraise: 2/+4

Feat: Toughness
Spells per day: 0=5, 1st = 4
Spells Known:
0 Level: Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, & Detect Poison.
1st Level: Identify, Color Spray, & Expeditious Retreat.

Background:
Aztaryx is the son of a sun elf woman and a gold dragon. He was taken from his mother after his 4th year and raised by his father in a cave. His upbringing was one of pure study and learning arcane knowledge was easy for him, magic flows through Az’s body like blood. He never questioned his existence and was never taught about other cultures until his 110th birthday. 
The gold that sired Az sat him down one day and said “Hatchling, I am going to be set you upon the world. There are great wonders and dangers in the world outside the caverns. You must grow and learn if you are to take your rightful place at my side in the dark times to come.” The Wyrm reached out and stroked the elf child’s face with a claw as huge as the elf’s entire body. “Within you lay all of the power I can teach you now. You must experience the outside world and become wise.”
“Father? I don’t understand. Why must I leave? My books and scrolls are here. You are here. I have no need to see outside the caverns.” Aztaryx said his golden eyes and deeply golden tanned skin showing even in the shadows cast by his father. “There is nothing for me out there but hurt and misery. Have I not been a good enough apprentice? Have I done something wrong? Please do not make me go.” 
The dragon made a sound in its chest like its heart was breaking and blew out a cloud of gas. Aztaryx was instantly paralyzed and the dragon reached out for him. AZ lost consciousness and when next he awoke he was standing in a field near a road. There was a quarterstaff and a backpack of gold there with him. A note in draconic from his father said .I will keep watch over you hatchling. Remember I have done this only to make you a greater person than you are now but not half the person you will one day be. Go with my love. 

Az picked up his belongings and took to the road having no knowledge of where he was.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: AZTARYX*



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Az picked up his belongings and took to the road having no knowledge of where he was. *




Make sure you list them on your character sheet...Starting characters get MAX starting gold.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: AZTARYX*



			
				ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Make sure you list them on your character sheet...Starting characters get MAX starting gold. *



Ah... But he has a back pack and a quarterstaff. and the gold. nothing else.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 11, 2003)

*Kiralin*

Half-Elf Ranger 1 (chaotic good)

XP: 345

STR: 11
DEX: 14
CON: 10
INT: 11
WIS: 16
CHA: 12

BAB: +1
Fort: +2
Ref: +2
Will: +2

Hits: 13
AC: 14 (12 Flat/Touch)

Languages: Common, Elven

Skills
Hide 4/+6
Knowledge (nature) 4/+4
Listen 0/+4 (racial bonus)
Move Silently 4/+6
Search 0/+1 (racial bonus)
Spot 0/+4 (racial bonus)
Wilderness Lore 4/+7

Feats: Toughness, Track (class bonus)

Gear
Backpack, bedroll, winter blanket, flask, flint & stell, hemp rope, sewing needle, tent, traveler's outfit
125 gp, 8 sp, 7 cp

Background
Kiralin became a ranger to lose herself in the woods. She feels uncomfortable anywhere other than her home forests but can become quickly acclimated to other wooded areas. She follows Mielikki as a matter of course and wields a longbow, shortsword, and dagger, favored weapons of the goddess. She also wears leather armor. Her worship is unobtrusive, though, generally taking the form of supporting the forest and its creatures. She is half-elven but appears fully elven to non-elves [insert typical physical attributes of FR high elves here--I don't have any FR stuff and it's been a while since I read anything FR]. She stands 5'4" and weighs 119 pounds. She appears about 30. She dislikes constructs for being unnatural and, for the most part, unsightly, and they are therefore her favored enemy. She is pleasant to be around but does not speak much, particularly about her past. No one knows why, and few have learned much about her.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry for the delay; I didn't get home until much later than I'd thought! Please let me know if you (any of you) want more information/stats on my character. The background in particular seems kind of half-arsed on my part, and I apologize.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 11, 2003)

The game has resumed....

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=997153#post997153


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 12, 2003)

Here's my characters awsome pic, as drawn by our wonderful DM.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 12, 2003)

I edited Killian's stats and background post on the 1st page, and added in Todd's pic of Killian.

Todd - I read that you have 3.5E either in hand, or arriving soon.
Is there the possibility of using 3.5E rules for Killian's Power Attack?
I don't know of any other rules that would be different for Killian... can you?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 13, 2003)

Kreeg, huh? Does someone read _Sojourn_?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 13, 2003)

*asleep at the wheel*  Huh.  Wha?  I just noticed this thread.  Oh well.    Have fun, folks.  Todd's a great DM.

Best,
tKL


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 14, 2003)

Todd - do you think you might be able to include Kajamba Lion and his paladin, Arravilar? He was the first PC in.

If you think everyone will be very active players, than 6 might be too many, though.
But if only one player isn't active (including myself - I might get busy at work some week(s)), that makes for only 4 if you start with 5.
Or only 3 if there are 2 busy/inactive players.

Just a thought (to try to guarantee enough player involvement to keep things interesting for all).

edit: I always wanted to have Killian "Bah" on seeing Aravilar's MW chess set. Have the paladin try to explain to the uncivilized fighter what the point of the game was.

Kajamba - sorry I didn't think to email you (or any others) on the re-start. I barely caught it myself in time, I think.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 14, 2003)

He had 4 days to notice, plenty of time for an active player.

I want to keep the player count low so that we're not waiting for too many people to post. I let aravalir in then I;d have to consider the others as well. NO special treatment! 

Besides, if people drop out I'm pretty sure he'll be around to come back in.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 14, 2003)

Fair enough. It's totally your call, of course - whatever you think runs best.

You bring up something I can't remember from the first time - will you be waiting for each player to post before advancing the action?
Or just play it by ear..  that's probably best, not to have a particular rule.

What about using the current Power Attack? (3.5 version)
It makes it so a character might be able to use it.
This thread discusses it a bit, recently.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 14, 2003)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *He had 4 days to notice, plenty of time for an active player.
> 
> I want to keep the player count low so that we're not waiting for too many people to post. I let aravalir in then I;d have to consider the others as well. NO special treatment!
> 
> Besides, if people drop out I'm pretty sure he'll be around to come back in. *




To be honest (although if I had noticed this in time, I would've rejoined—I rarely scan the actual forums, excepting GD, anymore), this is better for me right now.  I've got my RL game and the Adv. Path to take care of along with playing in Gru's game, not to mention my MA exams in August, so I'll just be lurking and what not.  In other words, no beef, I've got my hands full (too full, I think).  I'd be happy to be an alternate should anyone drop out down the road and if I'm free enough to join properly.

*reapersaurus*: No worries.    I was, as I said, asleep at the wheel.  I have a fond spot for Aravalir and his MW chess set and would have liked to have seen Killian's reaction to it...

Best,
tKL


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 19, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *Kreeg, huh? Does someone read Sojourn?  *




Actually i do, although i don't recall swipping the name for my character. I can't say for sure as i don't remeber if this game started before or after the comic.



> I need to have you assign yourself to the numbers on the map. You are the green circles, I also included on for Mzarem so assign him a number as well.




I'll take number 4. It would seem i don't have a spell list, so i'll do that up and then post my action tomarrow morning. We had a full nights rest sence the last fight correct?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 19, 2003)

I said I'd take up the rear, so unless anyone objected to that, I'll be 5.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 22, 2003)

OK, I have the 3.5 books and the SRD is out. I was thinking of switching to 3.5 when the party reaches level 2.

Any objections?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 22, 2003)

ToddSchumacher said:
			
		

> *OK, I have the 3.5 books and the SRD is out. I was thinking of switching to 3.5 when the party reaches level 2.
> 
> Any objections? *




Nope, i'm fine with that.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2003)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 22, 2003)

It's fine with me. I'm getting the PHB some time soon . . . And I'm thinking of getting the DMG.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 23, 2003)

sounds great!
(are we in battle? I gotta catch up in the game thread..)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm kewl with it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm wondering what the best way to get a handle on everyone is.
Should I just make a file that copy's and pastes everybody's characters into one page?
I'm having difficulty remembering everybody's characters, and how Killian might react to them, what they can do, etc.

Usually I refer to a Rogue's Gallery until I memorixze everyone, but in this case, our descriptions are so spread out in different places, it's kind of hard to find....

has anyone already done this, and could attach the file here?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2003)

If you start a Rogues Gallery thread, I'll post Kiralin there.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll post Saxon there as well, since last we were on the merchant's road his story has fleshed out a little.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 30, 2003)

*I'll do it!*

I'll post the rogues gallery if you all will post your characters.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll start a thread now.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 30, 2003)

link to the Rogue's Gallery thread:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=58777

And Todd - I'm wanting to explore 3.5E's rules on tripping and AoO's....
Can I flip a couple stats around when we get to 2nd level, putting Killian's INT to 13 in preparation (down the line) of getting Expertise/Improved Trip?

here's hoping my moving the action along a bit in-character is OK...


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 31, 2003)

Ok, here's the deal.

I was going to start another thread for the posting of characters only, for the purpose of having them all in one place. I was going to do this for the 3.5 revision and I was going to do this once the characters reached 2nd level.

Well you've beaten me to the punch with the new thread, and considering some of you won;t reach 2nd at the same time as the older players....

How about everyone remake their characters for 3.5, now. 

Change anything you want, doesn't matter to me. But I do want it in a special format. Present it like the monster manual presents their monster. You could clip and paste a monster (Say Elf) into word or whatever and put your own stats into it. This makes it easier for me to see what I need to make rolls.

That's all I ask.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 31, 2003)

My 3.5 character will be up . . . some time. I don't have any 3.5 stuff yet, though it should be soon. If it's urgent, I can use the online material to do a quick run-through. Hm . . . If anyone has a MM template/format on their computer and would be willing to send it to me, I'd gratefully accept.


----------



## ToddSchumacher (Jul 31, 2003)

*Try this*

GOBLIN

*Goblin, 1st-Level Warrior	   
Small Humanoid (Goblinoid)	   
Hit Dice:* 1d8+1 (5 hp)	   
*Initiative:* +1	   
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)	   
*Armor Class:* 15 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +2 leather armor, +1 light shield), touch 12, flat-footed 14	   
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/–3	   
*Attack:* Morningstar +2 melee (1d6) or javelin +3 ranged (1d4
*Full Attack:* Morningstar +2 melee (1d6) or javelin +3 ranged (1d4)	   	   
*Special Attacks:* —	   
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft.	   
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +1, Will –1	   
*Abilities:* Str 11, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 6	   
*Skills:* Hide +5, Listen +2, Move Silently +5, Ride +4, Spot +2	   
*Feats:* Alertness	   
*Treasure:* Standard	   
*Alignment:* Usually neutral evil	      
*Level Adjustment:* +0


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 13, 2003)

Just a note:
I updated Killian's stats, switched up to 13 INT...
With the extra language, I'm wanting him to know broken Goblin (it's the only interesting regional language for Rashemen), and he'll learn it better over time from Kreeg. I think it's Kreeg that knows Goblin, right?
Sir Osis - is Kreeg in the Rogue's Gallery? (edit: aah, I see - Kreeg's in your RG thread...)

Festy - Saxon has 2 too many languages, I think (I was trying to calculate mine off of yours)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 14, 2003)

Ah, thx for letting me know, but now I'm a little confused.

What languages do FR characters start with actually? I've been forced to access Enworld from uni lately and I don't have my copy of FRCS on hand. Don't characters get regional languages (Chondathon and Illuskan in this case) free?


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm curious, Todd- 
How can we allow you to roleplay your NPC's more in this adventure?
I dig the multiple short encounters, but I'm worried that you might not be getting enough roleplaying to satisfy you as a DM.

To get thru these many quick encounters, you'd have to pretty much rapid-fire your replies to keep us all moving quickly thru rooms like these, and since it seems to be taking longer and longer (little by little) to move on, I'm worried that you may not be totally satisfied with the way the game's going.

Before anything goes too far, can you tell us what things could be done to make it more fun for you?

If none of this applies, just say so - I'm going on very ephemeral feelings/impressions here.


----------

